# seadek kit on hobie pa



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone ever used these seadek kits on their hobies??? Any feedback would be great, cost?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

seadek makes good stuff so being in a yak shouldnt be any issues


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.seadek.com/c-97-kayak-non-skid-pads.aspx


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

No one has ever used this before?????


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have it on my Malibu Stealth. It's good stuff. Non slip cooler surface. Looks good too. Ordered mine custom fit. Went on quickly and easily. Would definitely reccomend it.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

grgrobards said:


> I have it on my Malibu Stealth. It's good stuff. Non slip cooler surface. Looks good too. Ordered mine custom fit. Went on quickly and easily. Would definitely reccomend it.


 Nice!!! thanks for the feed back!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I've gotten a couple sample pieces and just sent off some templates for estimates on custom helm pads. If I like them a lot I thought about doing the foward and rear casting decks- I thought it would look nice too (aqua camo w white backing).
They seem like they'll be real nice to stand on compared to a hard textured deck- especially on longer trips. Especially in the thicker pads (10mm to 20mm).















I'll be sure to post some pics after I get it in the boat


----------



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

*Seadek Padding for PA '14 on Craigslist*

...
http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/4474519112.html


----------

